# My 6 month old still doesn't laugh or giggle.



## Lauki

Should I be concerned? 
She babbles and squeels and shouts and is generally very noise. But she will not laugh or giggle.

I'm pretty confident nothing's wrong with her hearing as the slightes sound wakes her up and she responds to noises and voices.

I just though by now she would've laughed. The red book and such all say babies should laugh by 6 months or there might be reason for concern :(.


----------



## Tory

My lo didn't laugh until gone 7 months and even now it's very rare. I wouldn't worry. I think it's just different personalities. Ours are just serious little souls :)


----------



## aley28

I've read that no smiling or "joyful expressions" by six months is cause for concern (indicates autism, I think?), but I've never heard that no laughing by then is a concern. If she's smiling and seems amused by things (even if she doesn't giggle at them), I wouldn't be too worried. It took me ages to get DS1 to giggle... I'm thinking he was 5 or 6 months old when he finally did, and even after that it was a rarity and took a LOT of work to get more than just a little hiccup of a laugh. But now he's one of the happiest little kids I know, and he laughs with very little prompt. I guess the world just wasn't funny to him when he was a baby. :haha: :shrug:


----------



## MrsPOP

Does she smile? I wouldnt be too worried hon, as long as she smiles and interacts with you.

All babies are different though and she's probably just a serious little lady. Look at your pic, she's crawling and my LO is only a couple of weeks younger but nowhere near!

Also I know loads of babies Alice's age with teeth and she aint got none!


----------



## Lauki

Thanks ladies!

She does about a million smiles a day and she squeels when she's amused or happy!


----------



## littleblonde

my eldest didnt giggle till she was at least 7 months. Where as my youngest has been giggling since 4 months. I never heared it was cause for concern as long as they smile


----------

